# New Avian X Goose Decoys



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Anybody see these new dekes? They look pretty nice...


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Anybody see these new dekes? They look pretty nice...
> 
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Avian X Goose Decoys&#x202c;&rlm;


They look great but there are a few things im worried about with them. First off theyre the same rubber material as the turkey decoys. How will this stand up to stray BBs in the spread trying to whack a cripple. I also cant imagine this material flexing back very well in the cold that we love to chase geese in around here. They look fantastic, but there has been ALOT of hype around these decoys with NO reviews about the durability, etc. that i have seen. 

I talked to Scott Butz a while back about them, as he is helping with the Avian X snow goose dekes i believe, and he says that there are MANY pre-orders already in from outfitters, and it may be very tough to get your hands on them this year, however that may not be the case for the canada decoys, who knows.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

The real question is....did you see the price tag on those? lol...Ummm, I think I'll pass at $220 per 6 unflocked or $280 per 6 flocked.....:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

duckbuster808 said:


> The real question is....did you see the price tag on those? lol...Ummm, I think I'll pass at $220 per 6 unflocked or $280 per 6 flocked.....:yikes::yikes::yikes:


Agreed


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice, nothing special over what we currently have available.. With what we have currently from Bigfoot, GHG, Dakota, Tanglefree and even DSD.. I dont know how a company can really splash into the market...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

$220.00 for painted per 6

or

$280.00 per 6 flocked

If im gonna spend that kinda money its gonna have DSD stamped on it!

Ill keep my Big Foots thank you very much.


----------



## dtwaterfowler (Jul 14, 2009)

or can one can wait for GHG lesser to go on sale for 175 and get six decoys that last, are fully flocked, come with a bag, and killl birds just the same as the ones that are 300 for four


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> ....If im gonna spend that kinda money its gonna have DSD stamped on it!


Well, if you double the price of the Avian X....you could have DSD stamped on them.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Hopefully they don't come with a DVD. The Avian X Turkey I won came with a DVD and I can't get the damn music out of my head:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Hopefully they don't come with a DVD. The Avian X Turkey I won came with a DVD and I can't get the damn music out of my head:lol:


Better than Miley:evil:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Better than Miley:evil:


Here is another that once you hear you can't get out of your head. I told Hutch he needs to modify it for hen mallards. Now you see what I have to listen to in the boat with him:lol:

http://youtu.be/QxygEU8HNg4


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

field-n-feathers said:


> Well, if you double the price of the Avian X....you could have DSD stamped on them.


Neither here nor there. My point is, im not paying that much for decoys when the need is not there. I think everyone gets caught up in the fancy decoys when the fact of the matter is a whole lot of geese have been killed/get killed over decoys most would consider ugly by todays standards. And they were a far cry from $600-$800 a dozen. And if your pockets are deep enough to buy a decoy thats $280 for 6, then you can probably anty up $379 for 4 that look exactly like the real deal if thats the route one chooses to go. When you go that far, whats another hundo?

To each their own....Big Foot is still the best bang for your buck in my book.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

dtwaterfowler said:


> or can one can wait for GHG lesser to go on sale for 175 and get six decoys that last, are fully flocked, come with a bag, and killl birds just the same as the ones that are 300 for four


Or check out Rogers and get 6 for $140.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Haha shoot I didn't see the price on those things. I think I'll pass as well! They weren't a top priority I was just throwing them out there..my top priority right now is a GK Canuck


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Haha shoot I didn't see the price on those things. I think I'll pass as well! They weren't a top priority I was just throwing them out there..my top priority right now is a GK Canuck


Mine was $132.50 to my door last week.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> Neither here nor there. My point is, im not paying that much for decoys when the need is not there. I think everyone gets caught up in the fancy decoys when the fact of the matter is a whole lot of geese have been killed/get killed over decoys most would consider ugly by todays standards. And they were a far cry from $600-$800 a dozen. And if your pockets are deep enough to buy a decoy thats $280 for 6, then you can probably anty up $379 for 4 that look exactly like the real deal if thats the route one chooses to go. When you go that far, whats another hundo?
> 
> To each their own....Big Foot is still the best bang for your buck in my book.


I agree.....I would never in a million years pay $1000.00 for a dozen decoys. However, I don't feel that $440 for a dozen is too crazy if they are a great product. I'll wait and see them in hand before I'll totally judge the quality.

And yes.....Bigfoot's are very hard to beat for durability and price. I'm over the whole flock the entire decoy craze. Been there, done that, over it. I like the heads and tails flocked and call it good. The flocked decoys look great, but are a pain to keep clean in the snow. 

If a company came out with a decoy that had Bigfoot durability, the new Avian X or DSD look, flocked heads and tails, with about 12 different poses, sized like the B2's, and a solid foot attachment like Bigfoot's.....and offered them for $150-$175 per six......they would take over the market IMHO.


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

field-n-feathers said:


> If a company came out with a decoy that had Bigfoot durability, the new Avian X or DSD look, flocked heads and tails, with about 12 different poses, sized like the B2's, and a solid foot attachment like Bigfoot's.....and offered them for $150-$175 per six......they would take over the market IMHO.


X2, only problem is producing that quality and keeping it on the cheap. Maybe if bigfoot did a new carving with more detail?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sticking with my tangle free's and FA's! They still get the job done!  I didn't know the price before I threw these dekes on here as a post...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I'm sticking with my tangle free's and FA's! They still get the job done!  I didn't know the price before I threw these dekes on here as a post...


No big deal. Everyone has their opinion. Thats what these forums are for. Im sure there is someone that didnt know about them and is thrilled you put this up. Just another perspective.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

quackersmacker13 said:


> X2, only problem is producing that quality and keeping it on the cheap. Maybe if bigfoot did a new carving with more detail?


And, not being a pro painter, aren't they going to be a bit trickier to do a repaint on?

I have about 6 dozen BF's to do this year and am told that it won't be too bad to do with an airbrush but, they don't have near the molded in detail that the Avian X do. How would you even paint them?


----------

